
Linux Desktop Performance Tuning – Ninja Level - odedlaz
https://oded.ninja/2016/10/30/optimizing-your-linux-distro-ninja-level/
======
C0d3r
"echo "tmpfs DIR tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab" Is
this command correct? Shouldn't it be something like: "/tmp DIR tmpfs
rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime"?

~~~
undersuit
In your particular case it would be: tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime

The first value is a name since we aren't mounting a device, the source is
implied to be ram because of the tmpfs filesystem.

~~~
C0d3r
OH I understand now, thanks!

------
pawadu
I was expecting some crazy cowboy hacks but this was surprisingly useful. The
author actually explains why he is doing things instead of just dropping some
scripts on the reader.

------
anthk
Fedora:

sudo tuned-adm profile latency-performance

When DNF ask you to install tuned, say "y".

------
herbst
Thanks a lot for this!

